# PARKER, PA - Craigslist Chained GSD Needs Help!



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED

PARKER, PA - Craigslist Chained GSD Needs Help!
Yesterday at 9:00pm

Our homes and foster homes are full. If you can help this poor chained dog please contact the Craigslist poster.

And please be nice : ) It is hard to take the sight of a chained dog that someone clearly does not care about but for the sake of the dog, only call if you can help him. If you want to vent to us, let it fly : ) But let's be nice to the owners so we can get the dog to safety.

Thank you!!
Shannon Allen
DDB Rescue Coordinator
[email protected]

_________________________________________________

german sheppard (parker)
Date: 2010-05-06, 11:09AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

male unaltered almost 2 yo good with children hes house trained good guard dog hes very loyal 75 rehoming fee he is full blooded call 724 818 5016 no emails

* Location: parker
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1727300652


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2021)

CindyM said:


> CROSSPOSTED
> 
> PARKER, PA - Craigslist Chained GSD Needs Help!
> Yesterday at 9:00pm
> ...


Does this baby still need help?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Does this baby still need help?


Post is 10 years old. Hope this dog is in a better place by now. By the way, rescuing a chained dog is beneficial for that particular dog but a new one will be the next victim when he leaves.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Does this baby still need help?


2010 thread.


----------

